# Medicine



## JellyAngel1953 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi my husband and I are going to retire in Spain but he's concurred about the pills that 
he is on how does it work will he still be able get them


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

If you are of retirement age and receiving UK government pension you can apply for the S1 form which will transfer your rights to the Spanish healthcare system. 

The healthcare system is excellent in Spain and the Farmacia will have the same or equivalent tablets that your husband needs. The doctor who you are assigned to will prescribe the equivalent type of tablets. 

Steve


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

As said by Tebo, if one is receiving a U.K. state pension then they will be entitled to an S 1 form. With that one can register with the regional health service, with DWP paying £4,700 p.a. resulting free at point of service health cover. 

If the S 1 Route is not available then one would need private cover. That needs to 100% cover with no co-payments. Depending on ones age and medical record the cost for that will vary.

If ones spouse is under retirement age but is a dependant, then they too get free cover paid for by DWP

That cover I have found is generally adequate, excellent sometimes but pretty poor at others.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

But be aware, this arrangement might end once Brexit happens. At the moment, it's only guaranteed up to December 2020. After that, you may need to get private insurance and pay the full cost of the medicines.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> But be aware, this arrangement might end once Brexit happens. At the moment, it's only guaranteed up to December 2020. After that, you may need to get private insurance and pay the full cost of the medicines.


Unless the free health cover in spain would kick in. That is free cover for all who live in Spain, even illegally, as declared by central government, albeit that some regions are not confirming. When the new government get up and running they may enforce the law


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Unless the free health cover in spain would kick in. That is free cover for all who live in Spain, even illegally, as declared by central government, albeit that some regions are not confirming. When the new government get up and running they may enforce the law


There is no law providing free health care for everyone in Spain. 
I know that some people on here don't want to believe this, but I have previously tried to point out that the law states that healthcare will be free for those who are not required to provide their own coverage (i.e. refugees), so does not apply to anyone who has to have private insurance as part of their obligations under immigration laws, as EU citizens must do and as most non-EU citizens also must do.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Re ‘free cover on Spain’

I had a USA friend, resident in spain, who became unable to afford private health cover. 

He applied for free cover in Spain as I posted. 

He subsequently was diagnosed with cancer. He had full hospital and all other medical treatment he required

So it would appear the free cover does exist, at least in andalucia

Moderator. please delete this if it is not permitted . 

https://www.thinkspain.com/news-spa...e-and-universal-to-all-residents-legal-or-not


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

we just got private health care to get green cards (just received) to apply for free health care in Vilanova health centre so we will update you how it goes - if I know how to favourite this thread 

when we went to Vilanova centre 2 month before, the admin lady did indicate the only thing missing was the Green Card residency, but lets see if she correct...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Re ‘free cover on Spain’
> 
> I had a USA friend, resident in spain, who became unable to afford private health cover.
> 
> ...


He would have been entitled to health cover as a resident who had become 'sin recoursos' & qualified in that way. 


As to whether that law really means that 'everyone' is entitled to free healthcare, 'the jury is still out' & it depends upon interpretation, with even lawyers not agreeing as to the exact meaning - which I imagine is why some areas offer it & others don't.

What is certain is that to become a registered resident in the first place, whether EU citizen or no, you still have to provide proof of healthcare cover.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> He would have been entitled to health cover as a resident who had become 'sin recoursos' & qualified in that way.


I do wonder if that will hold good should the worst happen after Brexit, if Spain and the UK don't reach a new reciprocal healthcare agreement. I fear the prospect of a few hundred thousand British pensioners and their dependants suddenly becoming "sin recursos" (which is what we would be if the UK decides not to continue funding our healthcare) might not be very welcome.

I read comments from Matt Hancock, the UK Health Secretary, the other day to the effect that EU citizens in the UK (presumably those who arrive post Brexit, that is) will be subject to the NHS surcharge in the same way as non EU citizens moving to the UK already are (400 pounds per person per year, on top of the tax and NI they pay) after Brexit. As Spain's stated intention is that the treatment of UK citizens here will be based on reciprocity, that doesn't bode well.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> I do wonder if that will hold good *should the worst happen* after Brexit, if Spain and the UK don't reach a new reciprocal healthcare agreement. I fear the prospect of a few hundred thousand British pensioners and their dependants suddenly becoming "sin recursos" (which is what we would be if the UK decides not to continue funding our healthcare) might not be very welcome.
> 
> I read comments from Matt Hancock, the UK Health Secretary, the other day to the effect that EU citizens in the UK (presumably those who arrive post Brexit, that is) will be subject to the NHS surcharge in the same way as non EU citizens moving to the UK already are (400 pounds per person per year, on top of the tax and NI they pay) after Brexit. As Spain's stated intention is that the treatment of UK citizens here will be based on reciprocity, that doesn't bode well.


Similarly if as currently rumoured we all (even long term residents) have to supply the far higher Non EU Citizens financial requirements to get the TIE to continue to live her legally after Brexit. I fear this will be impossible for a great many. A double whammy.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Love Karma said:


> Similarly if as currently rumoured we all (even long term residents) have to supply the far higher Non EU Citizens financial requirements to get the TIE to continue to live her legally after Brexit. I fear this will be impossible for a great many. A double whammy.


Where did you hear / read this rumour? Link? 

First I've heard of it.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Overandout said:


> *Where did you hear / read this rumour*? Link?
> 
> First I've heard of it.


On this Forum in the "Brexit from 4th Sept - Boris calls for a General Election" thread. Also in general conversation, as I said rumour. Exactly like most things currently regarding our eventual status if and when Brexit occurs.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I do wonder if that will hold good should the worst happen after Brexit, if Spain and the UK don't reach a new reciprocal healthcare agreement. I fear the prospect of a few hundred thousand British pensioners and their dependants suddenly becoming "sin recursos" (which is what we would be if the UK decides not to continue funding our healthcare) might not be very welcome.
> 
> I read comments from Matt Hancock, the UK Health Secretary, the other day to the effect that EU citizens in the UK (presumably those who arrive post Brexit, that is) will be subject to the NHS surcharge in the same way as non EU citizens moving to the UK already are (400 pounds per person per year, on top of the tax and NI they pay) after Brexit. As Spain's stated intention is that the treatment of UK citizens here will be based on reciprocity, that doesn't bode well.


I must admit that I've been wondering exactly the same thing.

I agree too, that actions being taken in the UK don't bode well at all for us in Spain.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

What if you have retired early in Spain and don't pay tax and NI? I am wildly guessing it won't just be 400 quid a year for free healthcare for such people.....


----------



## 1kaipa (Jul 20, 2019)

Here we go again with the Universal Healtcare thing. It has been over a year and a half since this debate started. One particular forum site was instructing people to start waving the law in the faces of various officials if they were denied free healthcare. Please dont do that you might make things worse and if you do at least use the official version in Spanish not the machine translated one that was circling


----------

